# Chickens in the coop



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally! My chickens have been relocated from my front porch to their new home: the coop! I am completely happy! I think they are pretty happy as well. I heard a lot of happy cooing and chirping...even saw a couple of happy dances! Lol


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh happy day! Nice coop! Your girls look like they will have lots of room.

I've been taking my girls out to their coop during the day and bringing them in at night. This will be their first overnight stay.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Barnbum374 said:


> Oh happy day! Nice coop! Your girls look like they will have lots of room.
> 
> I've been taking my girls out to their coop during the day and bringing them in at night. This will be their first overnight stay.


Cool! Why do you take them in at night?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

camel934 said:


> Cool! Why do you take them in at night?


camel934 - I'm assuming to keep them safe from predators that would kill them during the night.

Nice looking bunch of chickens!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

camel934 said:


> Cool! Why do you take them in at night?


My hubby says its because I am an overprotective mom.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We are here too. I'd be devastated if something happened to my "kids" when I could have prevented it. They are my daily sunshines.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on getting them in the coop.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop, they will be at home there.


----------

